# cheesecakes/commercial convection oven



## sadie's mom (May 13, 2004)

Hi,

I have baked cheesecakes in my "regular oven" for years starting @375 degrees for about 15 mins then lowering temp to 250 degrees for 1 to 2 hours. I do not use water on the lower rack or water baths and have perfect cheesecakes.

I now have a tremendous opportunity to supply a local deli with my cheesecakes and will be using their HUGE convection oven. I went in a few times to test it out and it has been, well not good...I have baked @ 300, 325, 350, 375, closed the door, and have tried their suggestion to keep the door open. My cakes either crack (but are delicious) or the outside cracks and the middle is mush.  

If it will help anyone...the oven has at least 5 shelves that rotate (like a ferris wheel) or they can remain stationary. I would guess the size to be 6 feet x 6 feet (I'm 5'10" and could easily stand inside of it with my arms outstreched). I am not sure if there is a fan switch. 

I greatly appreciate any advice!  

Sincerely,

Laurie


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

Laurie
I have similar ovens at my job and we bake them at 300 degrees for about 2 hrs.. 9"x3" pans. We bake about 40 at a time and though most come out perfect some do crack on top...no matter who makes the cheesecake mix and bakes them.Adding flour to a cheesecake recipe helps this problem, here is a recipe that i used to make at my last job that is bakes with no water like yours but only at 250 degrees for about 1 1/2 to 2 hrs.If you dont like the recipe..just use the flour 3/4 C to 12# cream cheese ratio. The recipe below DOES NOT BROWN on top...hope this helped

12 # cream cheese
4 # sugar
5 C sour cream
3/4 C A.P. flour- sifted
3 T vanilla
1/4 C brandy - optional
24 eggs
beat cheese and sugar until light..scrape down sides and add sour cream and flour,vanilla and brandy and mix until combined. add eggs slowly until mixed well.. 250 degrees for about 1 1/2 to 2 hrs until set.. 

pat...


----------



## sadie's mom (May 13, 2004)

Dear Pat,
Thank you for the information and recipe, I am going into the deli to bake again tommorrow...hopefully with better success! 

Sincerely,

Laurie


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Might want to cool cown your cakes in the oven more if there is time.


----------



## ssbaker (May 29, 2015)

I am told that the one cake recipe cannot be multiplied at will. What guidelines exist for multiplying a single cake recipe?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

For me and most of my customers, cracks in cheesecake are just part of life.  I minimize the cracks with "plastic surgery", when the cakes are still warm, but not piping hot, I lay a sheet of cling film directly on the surface and gently press down with my hands.  You can "massage" the cracks, so they are not so open and gaping, there will still be a crack but not so noticeable.  You can remove the cling film then or after refrigeration.  This has to be done when the cakes are still warm, it won't work after the cakes have ben refrigerated. 

All that being said, I have never had a cheesecake crack on me when I use a waterbath, even when I use a p.o.s. plain-jane convection oven.o


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

Think of convection ovens baking hotter then a normal oven.  25-50 degrees hotter in my opinion....

The trick to cheesecake is a low oven.... 250- 300. I still prefer a pan of water in the oven just to keep it moist.

do not bake to time... bake to doneness. Your cheese cakes will tell you when they are done.... they will puff a bit and the wet shine will be gone....and you can smell them.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

If convection ovens don't have different fan settings, then I would call in an electrician and put an in-line   on-off switch. The fan is pretty basic and should be a small bill from the electrician. You really don't want to bake cheese cake, just want them to set. for me that is.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

I bake at 250 or 275 and they don't crack. When done, let them stay in the oven to cool til warm to the touch then transfer them.


----------



## secretchef7 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi all

My kitchen disaster today ..I bake a fairly large cheesecake . ( 16 slices) chilled overnight in fridge .. When I took it out of springform pan .. It practically fell apart..
I tried putting it back together .
Will see what happens after chilling it again overnight..

(It was Baked in convection oven at 25O for one hour and left in oven few hours to cool)

I am a self taught baker who has opened a new business and can certainly use any mentoring knowledge you professionals are gifted with...God bless


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Secretchef, 250 for an hour isn't long enough to cook through. At 250 i'd give it a couple of hours, it should slightly puff in the center and jiggle slightly.


----------



## secretchef7 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you Lauren.. I will bake another .. And bake it for 2 hours.. As you suggest.Or should I bake it at higher temp..? I am Trying to achieve maximum creaminess ..while keeping stability preventing it from falling apart..


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Before possibly throwing good money after bad I would eye my egg to liquid ratio before just baking differently.

Otherwise you may be second guessing every degree and minute you alter.

Just sayin'

mimi

edit...it probably is the cooking time but check your recipe anyway.

m.


----------



## secretchef7 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi Mimi

Thank you.. I will check that as well.. What would a good egg to liquid ratio be?


----------

